# Metal halyde Osram 5200 K



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm planing to instal two Metal Halyde HQI lamps, and I think to choose Osram colour temperature 5200 K, strenght 150 w, and with 80 lumen by w. I'm planing to instal 2 lamps on my 250 l tank, 100x50x50 cm.Or maybe I sholud choose Arcadia 5200 K,150 w.

I 'll be happy if you give me some opinions about this issue.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Is this lightning source a litle bit to stong for the dimensions of my tank?


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

I ma suprised that are no answers?!

Please, guys it is very important to me .

Thank you in advance .


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Normal metal halide does not have the best CRI unless you can find a full spectrum one. 
Even with Venture 6000K full spectrum bulb (they claimed), red color still looks dull and green color looks washed away. If you observe ADA MH which makes green look greener, they have the same problem bringing out red color.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

For a 100 cm. long tank you have no option but use 2 MH. Osram or Arcadia - the 5200K light will look very red/yellow to the eye. But from what I hear the plants absolutely love the Osram bulb.

You could run the 5200K bulb with one or two actinic fluorescent tubes to make the appearance of the light a little whiter.

The strength (intensity) of your light doesn't really matter - you can adjust the time period to where algae are minimal and plants grow fine. Maybe you can run the MH for 1 to 4 hours a day in the middle of the day and before and after that just have low light from fluorescent bulbs.

If you don't have to have MH please give T5HO's a try - specifically Giesemann's Midday 6500K bulbs. With these bulbs there are no issues with distorted green and red colors. These T5's will penetrate the 50 cm. depth of your tank with no problems IF you use the reflectors designed for them.

--Nikolay


----------



## kenneth_kpe (Oct 1, 2005)

hmm good thing I did a search first before starting a new thread , 

niko where did you hear that the osram 5200K halides are ok for planted tanks ? Im also planning to use osram halides 2 X 70 watts (MH) 5200 kelvin plus maybe 2 X 36 watts (PL) 6500 kelvin over a 35 gal for hi-lighting.


----------

